
Over 3,000 Irish monuments now have a 3 word address - Mz
http://what3words.com/2016/07/irish-tourism-guides/
======
LordWinstanley
Oh gawd. Not again!

[https://stiobhart.net/2016-01-15-stupidest-idea-
ever/](https://stiobhart.net/2016-01-15-stupidest-idea-ever/)

